# April Photo Contest



## DNL2448

I know I have seen some dirty dogs posted on here, so my heart dog Tucker doesn't stand a chance, but since I haven't entered a photo contest in a while, I'll play this month.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

DNL2448 said:


> I know I have seen some dirty dogs posted on here, so my heart dog Tucker doesn't stand a chance, but since I haven't entered a photo contest in a while, I'll play this month.


That's one very happy dog!!!! Great shot!!!

Pete


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I have a few good muddy pictures, so it was hard to choose.... but then I thought, two muddy Goldens is better than one...especially such a pretty whiter-colored Golden laying in the mud when Tucker decides to join 'em!!


----------



## Hunter'sMom

Are photos of Bridge dogs allowed? If so, here is my goofy Hunter enjoying a romp in the mud and chasing tennis balls after a good rain last spring. Actually one of my favorite memories of him! Good thing he enjoyed getting a bath!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm out this month-- I have a Diva Dog that dislikes anything on his fur and wouldn't dare get muddy.  Personally, I love this about him so I'll just sit back, enjoy your muddiest photos and be so happy I don't need to do a lot of baths!


----------



## maggie1951

*Daisy cooling off in nice dirty water*

My Daisy hates a bath but loves very big dirty muddy puddles to lay in


----------



## rik6230

I love the " dirty dog" pictures 

This is Paco. :doh:


----------



## HolDaisy

Maggie195§- Those photos of your Daisy are hilarious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awesome pictures, good luck all.

DG how'd you get so lucky?????


----------



## maggie1951

HolDaisy said:


> Maggie195§- Those photos of your Daisy are hilarious!


 
I would not have minded so much but we were on a long walk 10 miles and we were away in our caravan at the time and not so easy to get the little monkey clean


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

rik said:


> I love the " dirty dog" pictures
> 
> This is Paco. :doh:


Paco looks like he just emerged from the center of the earth going after that ball!!! Love the detail. 

Pete


----------



## Jbird

Unfortunately this happens way too often with Jake...


----------



## rik6230

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Paco looks like he just emerged from the center of the earth going after that ball!!! Love the detail.
> Pete


Thanks Pete 



Jbird said:


> Unfortunately this happens way too often with Jake...


Jake looks great. I love that picture


----------



## MelMcGarry

Jbird said:


> Unfortunately this happens way too often with Jake...


Love it! Such a happy, dirty boy!!


----------



## Laurie

I'll throw this one in this month......once again, it's Lincoln!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

My dirty girl at the beach:


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Here,s mine


----------



## rik6230

2Retrievers222 said:


> Here,s mine


They are dirty  Great picture.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Jbird said:


> Unfortunately this happens way too often with Jake...












I've got the perfect kids to go with your muddy pup Jake...my nephews... 










Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I've got the perfect kids to go with your muddy pup Jake...my nephews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Boys will be boys-this picture is priceless, Love it!

Looks like they were out playing with Jake.


----------



## Jige

The water is still way to cold to take Jige so I will use one of when he was little.

BaWaaJige at the beach.


----------



## SimTek

My dirty little dog..


----------



## GoldenMum

Okay...this doesn't hold a candle to some of those out there, but here is Bonnie, (aka, Miss Piggy). She has to go to the pond often to make sure there are no duckies!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

My entry... can't wait for the mud to dry out outside  lol


----------



## AlanK

Jbird said:


> Unfortunately this happens way too often with Jake...


Since its not my dog I will say that is hilarious.....:lol:


----------



## Ivyacres

these are all great dirty dog pics...love them all!


----------



## AlanK

Y'all are killing me we these mud pictures....


----------



## Kmullen

Okay...well atleast his lower half is kinda clean!?!?


----------



## Ljilly28

Paco is SO dirty. Yikes.


----------



## Ljilly28

kfayard said:


> Okay...well atleast his lower half is kinda clean!?!?


Wow, that is a spectacularly dirty face!


----------



## Ljilly28

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I've got the perfect kids to go with your muddy pup Jake...my nephews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


The kids are the absolute best- great pictures!


----------



## MelMcGarry

2Retrievers222 said:


> Here,s mine


 Oh, boy ~ this made me laugh! Great pics, everyone!


----------



## Dallas Gold

AlanK said:


> Since its not my dog I will say that is hilarious.....:lol:


I was thinking the same thing!! I am loving my little clean freak more and more after viewing the entries here!


----------



## Dallas Gold

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Awesome pictures, good luck all.
> 
> DG how'd you get so lucky?????


 Of course he has some other major pain in the rear (literally) issues, such as overturning the bedroom rug (and it is huge)....daily... and barking at me for EVERYTHING in a loud outside voice, even though we are inside....but he is just such a clean freak it makes me laugh. We have a lot of green stuff that pecan trees drop during certain seasons and it tends to trap on dog fur. If Toby gets as much as a grass blade or pecan thing on him on a walk, he stops dead in his tracks and won't move until that thing:--appalled: is removed!


----------



## Megora

I had to go back to last July to find a dirty pic.


----------



## elly

*Oh dear Chester! :yuck:* This was taken a few weeks ago at the reunion of Chesters brothers & sisters & Mum...guess who was the dirtiest dawg there!?! :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## AlanK

elly said:


> *Oh dear Chester! :yuck:* This was taken a few weeks ago at the reunion of Chesters brothers & sisters & Mum...guess who was the dirtiest dawg there!?! :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


Oh My
Thats not the Golden Chester.....is it?:uhoh:


----------



## elly

AlanK said:


> Oh My
> Thats not the Golden Chester.....is it?:uhoh:


:doh: Yup..thats the golden Chester!!!!!! I think he just wanted to rub in some mud and crunched up leaves to the black river sludge..for good measure :smooch:


----------



## debra1704

Our pup Winter's 1st time in the mud.


----------



## AlanK

debra1704 said:


> Our pup Winter's 1st time in the mud.


And a very good 1st mud go round:dblthumb2:...It gets better with age..lol...


----------



## akgolden

Here is one of Bailey from a hiking trip last year.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Here is Willow and her mud sliding!


----------



## Wayne_&_Sam

This is the dirtiest one ive got of clive, not as good as most of the pictures already added but the only one got lol.


----------



## mudEpawz

nothing cuter than a muddy golden!!!


----------



## Shutterwolf

wow...so this is what i have to look forward to with a golden eh? ...oh well, still seems well worth it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Shutterwolf said:


> wow...so this is what i have to look forward to with a golden eh? ...oh well, still seems well worth it!


You might get lucky and get a Diva clean freak Dog!


----------



## Shutterwolf

Dallas Gold said:


> You might get lucky and get a Diva clean freak Dog!


LOL actually i would prefer one that doesn't mind getting dirty. i LOVE the beach, and don't want a dog that's afraid of water or going potty in the rain


----------



## Megora

Shutterwolf said:


> LOL actually i would prefer one that doesn't mind getting dirty. i LOVE the beach, and don't want a dog that's afraid of water or going potty in the rain


^ My guy loves water and will go out in the rain... 

But he still doesn't get dirty.


----------



## Maggies mom

- Maggie


----------



## mrmooseman

I love how they look soo happy being all muddy hahah


----------



## akgolden

That pic of Maggie is great!


----------



## Thalie

Going down memory lane ... muddy puppy Flem


----------



## Dallas Gold

Megora said:


> ^ My guy loves water and will go out in the rain...
> 
> But he still doesn't get dirty.


Same here--loves the beach, loves the water, just doesn't like the dirty stuff!


----------



## mylissyk

These pictures just make me laugh and laugh, because you know they are having so much fun and what is better than a happy, happy Golden Retriever?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

akgolden said:


> That pic of Maggie is great!


I totally agree, it's fantastic!

Maggie must have had a blast that day, sure it wasn't fun cleaning her up though.


----------



## Maggies mom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I totally agree, it's fantastic!
> 
> Maggie must have had a blast that day, sure it wasn't fun cleaning her up though.


Actually she sorta cleaned herself up for the most part, the kiddy pool was filled, so when she was done playing in the mud she went and played in the pool. So the clean up wasnt to bad.


----------



## unaffected

Maggies mom said:


> - Maggie


This is great!!


----------



## vcm5

These photos are awesome!! These photo contests always make me want to run out and buy a fancy camera!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

*Natasha*

As far as Natasha is concerned, there is an artistry to being a mud puppy.

Instead of too few.. I have too many to choose from. Beginning with her first recorded roll in the mud at 10 weeks old when she transformed herself into Zebra Dog to a day that I dubbed her Queen of the Mud Puddles.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

*Bob*

Bob's idea of dirt is a little different... Bob is more of a seed gatherer. As far as mud is concerned.. the little smudge on Bob's head is about as nasty as he likes it.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

*Casey*

And as far as Casey is concerned... she's a 'slap some wet mud on me and I'm happy' sort of golden.

I'm sure there is probably a limit to the number of entries but I wanted to share all three pups and their differences with everyone.


----------



## Takasnooze

:wiggle:It looks like the dirtier they are the happier they are!!!


----------



## Jingers mom

*Jinger in the moat*

JJin snorkeling in the moat


----------



## debra1704




----------



## debra1704




----------



## debra1704




----------



## debra1704

Sorry for the multiple entries & posts- I'm still figuring out how to post photos to this site, and I just wanted to share Winter's latest muddy adventures. Yesterday was clear skies & we couldn't figure out how she got muddy, then we found water draining from our A/C unit. Winter is 4 months & 3 weeks old.


----------



## debra1704

The photos loaded quite large, so you may have to scroll to the right to see one of them in the 1st post. Thanks for letting me share- my FB friends are tiring of my numerous puppy pics, I'm afraid.


----------

